# Neue Bilder von meinem Teich



## Franki 1967 (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein paar Bilder nach Fertigstellung meines Teichs.
Der Teich ist jetzt 13 Wochen alt.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank,

im Ansatz nicht schlecht - aber ganz ehrlich: zu viel Sonne, zu viel Steine, zu wenig Pflanzen.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Also ich denke mal, mit Rücksicht darauf das er noch neu ist, das Pflanzenwachstum kommt noch. Spätestens nächstes Jahr.
Allerdings würde ich noch wesentlich/viel mehr Pflanzen einbringen. Davon kannste nicht genug haben 

Zu viel Steine, da geb ich Christine recht ... aber das haben ja viele.

Was mich persönlich am meisten stört und was das ganze Teichflair kaputt macht sind diese kitschigen Figuren. 

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Na für einen 13 Wochen alten Teich sieht das gut aus, finde ich!
Figuren ist ja Geschmackssache und Planzen sind ein muß aber das wirst du sicher auf der Uhr haben.
Mein Teich ist 3 Jahre und mir fehlen auch noch Pflanzen!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Ich finde ihn etwas zu "ordentlich". Die Steine sind mir etwas zu sehr als Perlenschnur verlegt. Sieht nicht so natürlich aus. Ich würde das etwas "aufreißen". Außerdem würde sich eine Bepflanzung außerhalb noch sehr anbieten. Bringt zum einen Schatten und lässt zum anderen die strengen Grenzen etwas verschwinden. Optimal wären da hohe Gräser. Geben im Sommer Schatten und im Frühjahr stören sie die Teicherwärmung nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

hallo Frank,
insgesamt macht der Teich einen ordentlichen Eindruck, bissi zu ordentlich vielleicht?
Und wie schon gesagt, deutlich  mehr Pflanzen müssen rein.
Für den UW-Bereich gibt es tolle Sachen... da können sich auch die Fische gut verstecken.


----------



## libsy (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Bei mir wächst auch nicht viel im UW, wenn machen sich die Fadenalgen darüber breit. *gr*
Noch zum Teich, sieht mir auch etwas zu ordentlich aus.
Aber das ist ja immer Ansichtssache, des Besitzers.
Im übrigen die Stranddamen stehen auch an meinem Teich. *g*


----------



## Franki 1967 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Danke für die vielen Anregungen !!
habt bitte ein bischen Verständnis dafür das ich noch nicht alles richtig gemacht habe, denn das ist mein erster Teich.
Pflanzen werde ich auf jedenfall noch im und um den Teich platzieren.

Sonnige Grüße
Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Den Teich finde ich klasse (hab auch viele Steine) wenn die Pflanzen erst mal wachsen sieht's richtig toll aus .


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinem Teich*

Hallo,
ich finde deinen Teich eigentlich sehr schön.
Was mir allerdings nicht gefällt, ist der gerade Abschluss mit den Steinen am Rand. 
Warum keine Sumpfzone mit vielen bunten Pflanzen, die das ganze etwas auflockern?
Ok, das ist wirklich Geschmackssache, aber wenn keinen Koipool, dann einen richtigen Naturteich, bei dem man die Ränder einfach nach 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr sieht, weil aus der Sumpfzone sich alles in den Teich schlängelt (natürlich unter Beobachtung )
Unser Teich ist mittlerweile (die Fotos aus dem Album sind aus dem Frühjahr 2012) so bunt und grün, das man Teichrand und Sumpfzone nicht mehr unterscheiden kann.
Uns gefällts:
LG und viel Spaß mit deinem Teich.
Lg Sandra


----------

